# Canadian Maple Leaf



## rdabpenman (Sep 11, 2017)

Series Sierra in Antique Silver with a Polymer Braid barrel.

Les

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 11, 2017)

Nicely done Les....
I need to see if they ship to America!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 11, 2017)

Outstanding, as usual! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------

